# Immortal with a Compact or Triple? BD Question



## TexasSpoke (Mar 16, 2004)

Any plans to offer the Immortal 2.7lb CF frame with the high-end components (like the Spirit) but with a compact or triple crank? I need the low gears for the climbs in the Texas hill country! When will any new models be announced and/or available? Thanks!

-TexasSpoke (in Austin)


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

TexasSpoke said:


> Any plans to offer the Immortal 2.7lb CF frame with the high-end components (like the Spirit) but with a compact or triple crank? I need the low gears for the climbs in the Texas hill country! When will any new models be announced and/or available? Thanks!
> 
> -TexasSpoke (in Austin)


the Immortal Force and Pro have compact cranks 50/34... I think


----------



## TexasSpoke (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, both the Force and Pro have compact crank sets. But I was looking for something like the Spirit with the high end components with a triple or compact crank set. I reconsidered the Century frame and decided on the Century Team. The frame geometry fits me better and I like the DA triple. I'm very happy with the bike!

Ride On!
-TexasSpoke


----------

